# Frog with enlarged tongue and bleeding, please help



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

I saw my terribilis sitting in the water dish kind of funny so I walked over and it looked like its tongue was out and was very enlarged. I went get a closer look and it hopped away with blood all over it. I put it in a glass to rinse with water to see if I could see an injury anywhere and I don't see anything.
I have put it in a small plastic container with sphag moss. I am my seeing any other blood. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Picture of tongue when I first saw it


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Container I currently have frog in.
This is my male terribilis who is generally very active and bold. He is housed with a female and he spend part of the day in the cocohut which he has done on occasion.
This morning I also fed crickets. I didn't see him go after one, however he normally eats them pretty well.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I am very far from being an "experienced" frog keeper...but I believe you may have to supply more information...and not to be funny--have to take your frog to the vet. Terriblis, from what I have read, are more susceptible to wounds and can die...I did have it happen... There may be something in your vivarium that "stabbed" it--like a brom.--and it has developed a type of infection. If you value your frog...bite the bullet, find a qualified amphibian vet and you have a better chance of having a frog survive. Good luck....let us know please...


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. If I had more information believe me I would give it. A brom is always a possibility, however I don't have an sharp spine ones in my Viv. This frog it though very active, jumping from brom to brom quite often though. The only think I could think of was relating to an injury by cricket, especially as my frog is a voracious eater.
Being in a rural area, I don't have a qualified herp vet in the area. I found a couple helpful websites to search for a qualified vet, however with none that I could find. I did find one about an hour and a half away that does see reptiles, and will be calling them tomorrow. Being a previous vet tech myself (although by no means an expert), I have been observing him today.
Today he has been mostly hiding, which I would expect. He is my favorite frog though, so I'm hoping for a positive ending.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you sure the frog wasn't everting its stomach? They do this when they have ingested something that doesn't agree with them. 

As for not feeding, you just moved the frog so that metric really can't be applied. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you Ed for your response. I disputed the frog back in its Viv. It mostly his yesterday. Today it had an odd behavior, constantly opening its mouth. I got video of it.
I am very interested in everting it's stomach, as I am unfamiliar with it.


----------



## stang2000 (Oct 6, 2015)

he is suggesting that the frog is regurgitating.

has the frog been stooling properly? it maybe possible the frog is compacted and cant get it out of his system. IMO just seems unlikely the tongue would be that big.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have not seen stool. Regurgitation is def a possibility but would you see blood with that?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the frog's stomach was damaged (or irritated) or is scratched on eversion then yes you could have blood show up. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you. Have you ever had something similar happen and the frog recover? We are heading to the vet today.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Went to the vet today, came home with an antibiotic and parasitic. Dr believed it was it's stomach. Will be treating for the next 10 days, fingers crossed for a complete recovery. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you may have to treat any other frogs in the same vivarium....does your vet have any instructions about that? Call the vet and ask...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

superstubbs33 said:


> Thank you. Have you ever had something similar happen and the frog recover? We are heading to the vet today.


yes. 

Its not as uncommon as you think. It can be due to a number of things such as unpalatable items, gastric overload, parasites, infections, ingestion of indigestible items and that isn't a complete list. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Great question I was just wondering the same thing. Will ask.

Thank you Ed. We discussed those same things as are treating for parasites and bacterial infection. We did discuss viral infections and kidney problems.
I am giving oral mess and an injection. Oral RX has been tricky as I have had a hard time getting the mouth open, even using a cc and toothpick.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I had it happen once to me with an AGTF, and until I could get to the vet, I placed the frog in quarantine with a large bowl of sugar water (something I was recommended). The next day, though, the prolapse had ended and so I kept it in quarantine under close observation for the next few days. The frog was feeding fine, and so I placed him back in the main tank, I still have him today and he's doing well. The prolapse must have happened 5 or 6 months ago. In hindsight, I feel I maybe should have gone to the vet anyways, but at least here's some anecdotal "evidence" that the frog can recover, even with rudimentary care.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Prolapses are not the same as a stomach eversion. Stomach eversions are an adaptation for frogs to remove or get rid of something that doesn't agree with them. In fact depending on the material, the frog may even use the front limbs to try and remove the offending material. 

Prolapses are due to other factors that cause tissues that are not supposed to ever end up outside of the body being pushed out. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

